# White Label - Juice Reviews



## Andre (27/10/15)

*BERRY YOGHURT






*​Yoghurt for me must be supremely tangy. These over sweetened yoghurts lining supermarket shelves do not work for me. Must be Greek, Plain or Bulgarian and if double cream, even better.

The few yoghurt juices I have tasted so far have been sweet concoctions without any yoghurt taste. Let me add that I love tart juices, which are also far and in between. The best one for me so far, after the juice master added an extra shot of tart, has been @Mike's Mega Mixes Lime Party.

Then enters @WHITELABEL's Berry Yoghurt sourced from @KieranD at VapeCartel.

The web site underwhelmingly says:

_A blast of berries and tropical fruits layered with luxuriously rich yogurts and creams.

RATIO: 60% VG 40% PG

BOTTLES: Glass bottle with childproof cap _(Also has a dripper. Love the packaging. Something different and striking.)

A "blast" of fruit is very accurate. This juice is more fruity, and natural tasting fruit at that, than many fruity juices I have vaped. With the tart of berries tempered by the sweet of tropical fruit. Add to this the tang of yoghurt counterbalanced by the creams and you have an absolute winner.

Supremely fruitingly tantalizingly tangy without puckering anything as the creams kick in.

If you like fruity juices, this is for you. If you like tangy, this is for you. If you like real yoghurts with cream, this is for you.

Another local winner shooting to the top of my list.

Have now vaped about 6 ml of Berry Yoghurt in an Origen Little 16 BF on a Reo Mini, running at 0.95 ohms (around 18W), 26 g Kanthal, 8 wraps, 2.5 mm ID, Cotton Bacon V2.

At R140.00 for 30 ml (R4.66 per ml) or R340.00 for 100 ml (R3.40 per ml) this is a steal.

Get it! Your senses will be delighted. My 100 ml is on its way as we speak.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JacoV (27/10/15)

Got mine on Friday and i have to say. Loving it!!!
Wife stole it after testing it, guess i am going to have to order my own bottle soon (That's if she doesn't steal it again)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r (29/10/15)

Hi, has anyone tried the chocolate doughnut flavour? If so could you please leave a brief review


----------



## Silver (29/10/15)

Superb review @Andre
I love reading your reviews. 
This one sounds like a "must have" for me
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (29/10/15)

Andre said:


> *BERRY YOGHURT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Epic review  
It made me hungry

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/10/15)

@Andre 
HRH says she wants to eat that picture!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar (29/10/15)

Great review! I picked up a 30ml bottle on launch and finished it in 3 days. Gonna get a 100ml tomorrow. Really good stuff.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jlw777 (29/10/15)

Saw on the website before. No pics of the product was showing so didn't buy. Now can't wait to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/10/15)

Cool looking packaging too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (30/10/15)

I love it especially first thing in the morning
I had the 0mg one
I think it's a winner so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/10/15)

Mine was 3mg...hoping there's still some left...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (30/10/15)

I am busy with the Biscuit and Cream now 
also very nice 
everyone rates the bottle and I must admit it looks cool 
but in my opinion it a bit clumsy "if" you don't use the dripper 
and to carry it around 
but that's just me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/11/15)

If never done a review before but this juice is so good people have to know. 

White Label - Apple Pie

Website description-

An in your face burst of fresh granny smith apple layered with warm notes of baked apple pie on the exhale combine for a tantalizing taste sensation

Vaping gear - Derringer dripper with twisted 24/26gauge .21 build vaping at 67watts. 

My description of this juice is ITS AMAZING and to be honest i have no idea why they will call it apple pie???

It taste to me like a apple fizz pop.(lollipop)When you sucking the lollipop and the sweet sour apple mix with the sherbet with warm bakery backgrounds. Cant really put my finger on it but man its so good i cant put my vape gear down. 

Main flavors for me is sweet sour apple with a lot of sherbet. 

Stars out of 5 --- ️️️️️️️

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (19/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> If never done a review before but this juice is so good people have to know.
> 
> White Label - Apple Pie
> 
> ...


Thank you for the review. Sounds right up my alley. Shall have to give it a try, seeing that I am already much impressed by their Berry Yoghurt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/11/15)

Andre said:


> Thank you for the review. Sounds right up my alley. Shall have to give it a try, seeing that I am already much impressed by their Berry Yoghurt.[/QUOTE@Andre you will fall in love with the first toot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tailedfox (20/11/15)

Just went onto VapeCartels website and placed my order for berry yoghurt and apple pie. 

It just sounds too damn delicious. I also got another subox mini for my gf as she is hogging mine

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (20/11/15)

Tailedfox said:


> Just went onto VapeCartels website and placed my order for berry yoghurt and apple pie.
> 
> It just sounds too damn delicious. I also got another subox mini for my gf as she is hogging mine


Enjoy buddy. You going to love that apple pie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (11/1/16)

I got chocolate doughnut and apple pie from @KieranD 

Chocolate doughnut is a great flavour if used in dripper, gives you the fluffy taste of a chocolate doughnut. 

For those who love warm apple pie.... 
The apple pie flavour kicks the taste right into you. Wow is what I can say... 

Running in a Fishbone plus with dual Claptons

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

